# Should I



## AKA whoknows (May 5, 2009)

I just passed the test for the CPC. I need to ask my current employer for more money. My employer has no idea about how much a  certifed coder makes. How should I go about asking for more money. The job that I do now is billing,crenditaling and insurance contracts. I have both my cpc and cmc. What should I do.


----------



## dmaec (May 5, 2009)

well, I think the first step should have been to talk to your employer before becoming certified to see if it would affect position at all?  If it would create an opportunity for a pay raise, different duties, etc?....(I should clarify, "if" that's the only reason you became certified)
because, sadly - if not - I doubt that they'll be very open to giving your a raise, especially if you're going to continue doing the same job that you were doing "before" becoming certified. 
that being said - never hurts to meet with your supervisor and discuss the possibility of a pay increase.

however - if they don't appreciate the work you've done and what you've achieved....keep your eye's open for a new employer...


----------



## cpccaperton (May 5, 2009)

AAPC has a few resources you can reference in your bid for more money.  On the "Resources" tab you can reference the last Salary Survey as well as a tab for "the work of a coder".  Part B News also conducts salary surveys so you could check them out as well.  

I have heard of one company that gave 3% increases to employees that earned their CPC if was related to their job functions.


----------

